# No, Hippie (a vape shop story)



## Lord Vetinari (20/2/16)

I knew there would be trouble the second I walked into the store.
There it was manning the counter poofing little wisps. The nemesis of reason and logic everywhere. I should have smelled the hippie a mile away. 
I proceeded with severe caution. This is a situation one needs to walk into with all wits about. I was there for a mod, tank, 3 bottles of international juice and some local. An infinity of things to go wrong.
I was feeling great as I walked out. Perhaps I had made a mistake. Perhaps this was no hippie after all.
Purchases in pocket I hit the road after a quick filling of the tank. 4 hours of driving ahead now. 
About an hour into the drive i was getting annoyed with everybody on the road. As per usual I just upped the vape hits. Half an hour later I am damn near ready to leap at this taxi. Go at it all ninja style likes. 
Damn. Relax. Tanks empty anyhow pull off for a coffee and refill. 
Grab a bottle to refill... saw the side... said ZERO. Goddammit Hippie! People could have gotten seriously injured over here. Letting me hit the road on a Friday rocking placebo juice. NICE. 
Thank gods it wad only the one bottle. But still. NO, Hippie. I dont smoke joints all day and I dont vape your nasty oils. Messing with my nicotine is not bueno lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (20/2/16)

Bliksem, the only hippie in the Overberg and you got him, nice thing is, at least you now know where he is so you wont make that mistake again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Bliksem, the only hippie in the Overberg and you got him, nice thing is, at least you now know where he is so you wont make that mistake again.


Hahahaha it was in a very, err, flowery part of Cape Town. I swear I heard the phrase "totally organic" at least 25 times while doing business on one block.

I need to open a vape shop out here somewhere lol... Only juice you can find is the stuff in Pick n Pay liquor some Chinese junk...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/2/16)

You should have popped in to the 'tougher' side of Cape Town, where people use real nicotine.
The Vape Mobsters in Kenilworth or the Vape Cartel in Plumstead. (Sounds like the mafia is taking over down there.) Who knows, while in the area you might even be able to organize a hit on your hippe for tricking you with zero nic for your fix

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> You should have popped in to the 'tougher' side of Cape Town, where people use real nicotine.
> The Vape Mobsters in Kenilworth or the Vape Cartel in Plumstead. (Sounds like the mafia is taking over down there.) Who knows, while in the area you might even be able to organize a hit on your hippe for tricking you with zero nic for your fix


Yes that is indeed my usual hangout. Love the Southern Suburbs man. Lived there a good while and starting to rehearse in a rock trio in Obs area soon. Wont make the same mistake twice thats for sure. 
I was at Vape Mob once when some guy actually asked for "zero" and the guy behind the counter just said "what is zero?" Lmfao...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NewOobY (21/2/16)

i'm moving to cpt end of this year - i'd love to know where the best places are to get my fill of juices and devices - this thread was helpful. Now I just need to know which dealers are safe to buy from. They sound scary vape mob, cartel etc - those are generally people I don't want to cross. I know i will have to proceed with caution trying to enter the mob and cartel.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> i'm moving to cpt end of this year - i'd love to know where the best places are to get my fill of juices and devices - this thread was helpful. Now I just need to know which dealers are safe to buy from. They sound scary vape mob, cartel etc - those are generally people I don't want to cross. I know i will have to proceed with caution trying to enter the mob and cartel.


Vape Mob in Kenilworth is a pumping little shop. Excellent vibe and the guys there know their shit. Vape Mob in Claremont has a nice lounge vibe going you can go sit there all day wrapping coils and talking kuk lol. But Kenilworth is where you go if youbare serious about imported juice. Local juice you will have to hit up Vape Cartel. More local juices at the Vape Shop stall in Canal Walk. Not too mad about them. Worst advice I ever got was when I got my first mod from them. Couldnt even explain TC to me... Best get used to online juice orders now already. You are going to be buying from the same places you buy from now just gonna do it on line.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> i'm moving to cpt end of this year - i'd love to know where the best places are to get my fill of juices and devices - this thread was helpful. Now I just need to know which dealers are safe to buy from. They sound scary vape mob, cartel etc - those are generally people I don't want to cross. I know i will have to proceed with caution trying to enter the mob and cartel.



Just don't wear you Bulls jersey while B&M shopping, and they won't charge you double  If you order online, they can't see what you are wearing...
Off the bat you'll have Vape Mob, Vape Cartel, Complex Chaos juices and Vapour Mountain on your doorstep. Juicy Joe's is a bit further up the coast, and just between the ones I mentioned, you should be spoilt for choice already.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Just don't wear you Bulls jersey while B&M shopping, and they won't charge you double  If you order online, they can't see what you are wearing...
> Off the bat you'll have Vape Mob, Vape Cartel, Complex Chaos juices and Vapour Mountain on your doorstep. Juicy Joe's is a bit further up the coast, and just between the ones I mentioned, you should be spoilt for choice already.


Im gonna have to look up Juicy Joe's next time I am in town thanks for the mention...


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Im gonna have to look up Juicy Joe's next time I am in town thanks for the mention...


http://juicyjoes.co.za/ is online only as far as as I know, but @ShaneW does stock some excellent imports and local juices. I see the site say Cape Town now, so it looks like the move operation was completed - it was East London before.
Based on this post in his SubForum, you can likely twist his arm to pick up a delivery if done in advance : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-is-juicy-joes.t18634/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> http://juicyjoes.co.za/ is online only as far as as I know, but @ShaneW does stock some excellent imports and local juices. I see the site say Cape Town now, so it looks like the move operation was completed - it was East London before.
> Based on this post in his SubForum, you can likely twist his arm to pick up a delivery if done in advance : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-is-juicy-joes.t18634/



Thanks @Kuhlkatz ... We have plenty walk in customers nowadays. No need for prior arrangement unless on weekend when we might be out. Sam also goes out to fetch kids during lunch times. 
We in Kenridge, near Tygervalley mall

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/2/16)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks @Kuhlkatz ... We have plenty walk in customers nowadays. No need for prior arrangement unless on weekend when we might be out. Sam also goes out to fetch kids during lunch times.
> We in Kenridge, near Tygervalley mall


I will make certain to arrange before hand if I swing by it is only good manners when visiting a home run business ☺

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (21/2/16)

Yep @ShaneW is a good spot to grab jour local juices from. And if you can't pick up its only R40 for same day delivery if you order in the morning. I am lucky since I am 5mins from them to organise a collection is so easy

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

